# New project: Fuji Track Classic



## DCLane (14 Apr 2020)

I've been stuck at home for over 4 weeks now. Bored. Despite working. So this lunchtime I picked up a budget eBay purchase locally; a Fuji Track Classic from 2015, or most of one. Missing the front wheel, original bars and rear brake. I was the only bidder, presumably because something that looks incomplete isn't popular? The clue that it should be OK was the yellow 'The Bikes College' sticker #tbcleeds 







It's needing a good clean/check-over, the rear wheel truing, a bit of paint and some general maintenance. It'll have originally been one of these: https://www.evanscycles.com/fuji-track-2015-singlespeed-bike-EV211133





Plans? Oh, yes. The front mudguard lugs concern me a little for this but the aim is for use as a grasstrack / outdoor track bike (without the front brake), along with running as a medium gear TT bike (on 48x18 not 46x16). Track bars to go on once the paint's sorted with different wheels. We've a few spare track wheels so can use those, but none wide enough for a grasstrack tyre at the moment.

Given we've got my son's Langdale track bike, my Holdsworth track bike and the orange Carlton Corsa fixie conversion I think that's enough now


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2020)

I had a 2005 model which I enjoyed for years and eventually sold to a friend who still rides it a lot. I got hit by a car after having it 2 months, and made his insurance pay for a powder coat and a new Brooks B17 Narrow. I had it powder coated dark green, ran 48/16 with SPDs, bull horns and a front brake. The cartridge bearing wheels are still fine after tens of thousands of miles and so is the BB. I did replace the beedle bearing headset eventually with a Velo Orange cartridge one. One of my favorite bikes ever and very durable too. For an inexpensive bike it was a lot of fun.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Apr 2020)

I bought this Fuji Feather new a few years ago, it rode really nicely and is another one I regret selling 

Commuting Mode:





Track Mode:





I did actually take it to the Manchester Velodrome and put it on the track on one occasion, with Jason Kenny* no less.

Great fun, and something I really wanted to repeat but circumstances dictated otherwise sadly.

*not the famous multiple medal winning cyclist from Bolton, but rather the infamous former CC member of the same name


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Apr 2020)

I had a 2003 model. Very good. Only sold it because it was a bit too small.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Apr 2020)

The big regret with my fixed when I had it built, was not speccing a rear brake. It would have made it far more usable. Like the one in the OP, I could have run it as a single speed rather than fixed gear.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Apr 2020)

I may be unusual, but I really don't like rear brakes on fixies.


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2020)

Front brakes are brakier. The rear wheel can be slowed by resisting the pedals. Those old Fujis were a lot of fun, But at the end of the day I prefer 35mm to 28 mm tires and so, in a time I foolishly thought I should only have one bike, I kept my Surly Steamroller and declared the Fuji "surplus to requirements". The tan bar tape, shellacked and twined, with a honey Brooks and a WYDOT green (basically BRG) powder coat and bull horns sure looked bitchin.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (15 Apr 2020)

DCLane said:


> I picked up a budget eBay purchase locally; a Fuji Track Classic from 2015, or most of one. Missing the front wheel, original bars and rear brake. I was the only bidder, presumably because something that looks incomplete isn't popular?



I suspect my Raleigh Royal was very cheap for the same reason. The photos clearly showed a busted mudguard and the need for a new saddle. Now those of us who tinker with old bikes and have spares laying around, aren't going to freak out at this sort of advert. We know what bits are interchangeable between different bikes and roughly how much a part will cost if we need one, so we can roughly estimate a project cost.
People who are mechanical numptys, or have no idea about the availability/price of anything that's missing or damaged, are going to give such listings a wide berth as to them, it's a risky purchase.
It's the same with cars. No documents and/or missing reg plates = looks stolen or been involved in a crime. Most buyers won't touch such vehicles, so they can be very cheap.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2020)

I've got one of these,my son seems to have claimed it for himself lately.Allwayz comes back with a few scratches on it ! I've only ever had a front brake on it,allways stopped me ok


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2020)

Progress update - stripped, cleaned, temporary bars on with new narrower ones en route, different stem, replacement front wheel sourced, first coat of touch-up silver on:






Paint will be a while with a lot to do. Also the headset will need re-greasing and a new chain fitting.


----------



## 12boy (21 Apr 2020)

What color will she be? Mine had very nice needle bearings in the headset. This one too?


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> What color will she be? Mine had very nice needle bearings in the headset. This one too?



It's staying silver - the photo from today shows it 'touched up' from the first coat. Most of the paint issues were chips and around the drop-outs apart from one quite large section on the top tube. Headset-wise I'll find out once the paints done.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2020)

Finished for now; 40cm bars, new bar tape, new chain, a temporary front wheel, new pedals, paint chips touched up (14 coats to level it!). It's now running a 48 tooth chainring rather than the 46 it came with.






I still need to source both front narrow track and rear grasstrack wheels but otherwise done.


----------



## 12boy (5 May 2020)

Very clean.......A light steel bike is a joy unto itself.


----------



## DCLane (8 May 2021)

This bike's been (slightly) re-purposed. After a year in the house where the only use has been by me on rollers it'll be out in action on Monday night - grasstrack racing in Leeds.

I've re-purposed the rear wheel it came with, added a spare front I had and put cross tyres on:


----------

